# Another womens saddle question



## Janeyb (30 Apr 2011)

I know there are several posts on the forum about this topic but not much recently so just wondered if any of the ladies have some new saddle advice to offer. Yes. I know it's a very personal decision but it's a minefield trying to choose. So here's my problem - gentlemen do not proceed beyond this point - LADIES ONLY QUERY. 
I'm upping the miles more now doing around 70 a week including a weekend ride of 30. Doing a charity 50 miler in June. Last few rides have resulted in chafing. I wear good quality bibs, use chamois cream and have even tried tilting saddle nose down slightly. Still no better. So any ladies got thoughts on a good saddle? Budget up to around £50 max.


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2011)

What is your starting point? I've gone down the specialized route, I tried a charge one but really didn't get on with it and a terry one which was better though I still didn't like it but as you have said it's very individual - do you know anyone nearby that you can try?


----------



## Janeyb (1 May 2011)

Unfortunately not. No-one I know locally rides. I currently have a WTB Speed She saddle which I put on the bike as it's what I had on my MTB and found it comfortable. But obviously now I'm doing more mileage on the roadie it's just not up to the job. Was wondering about trying the Selle SMP TRK but it seems wide and other reviewers have said it's a little soft


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2011)

Forgive me if it's stating the obvious, but once you've found a basic shape that suits, it can be worth spending quite a lot of time trying minor adjustments to the tilt. I quite like the WTB so we might suit similar saddles- I like the widest part to be very flat, and am all for channels or grooves. I'm a Charge Ladle fan for the mtb and commuter. Looks all wrong on the roadie, where I have a Specialized Ruby. This is fairly minimalist, and probably not suited to riding styles that include a lot of coasting, but you might get on well with a sleeker sort if chafing is the issue. The big advantage of the Specialized ones is the choice of three widths- Specialized dealers will have one of those rather comic arse-bone measuring devices. The Ruby is outside your budget and the finishing is a bit disappointing for the money but they have others in the range. I also recently noticed a very promisingly-shaped Bontrager saddle in a bike shop in town, for about £30. Also available in three widths, and with a rival arse-measuring system! Got to be worth a go. Can't remember the saddle name, but looks like a new range so should be easy to track down. I intend to try one on a tourer.


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2011)

Reading your post it comes across that you are discovering the problem with deeply padded saddles; they may be fine for a short jaunt up the road but for longer rides you need much less padding and a saddle, which fits you correctly because the padding will just chafe and make you sweat. Theclaud's Charge Ladle is a good one, Charge saddles are becoming very popular as the shape seems to be just right for a lot of riders.

I use a Charge Knife, which looks, well.... uncomfortably skinny but actually it's the best saddle I've ever had, you simply don't notice it on long rides.


----------



## Ravenbait (2 May 2011)

Ah. The old Benevolent Cloud problem.

There are a number of factors to consider, but they're pretty universal: sit-bone width, position on bike, time on saddle and, not to put too fine a point on it, the sensitivity of your anatomy.

I've got a fairly simple On-One Inbred saddle with no cut-out that's great on the mountain bike but I couldn't possibly contemplate it on any of the road bikes, not even the tourer. On my tourer and my long-distance fixed gear I've got Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow saddles. I get on with these. They have a good, stable rear platform but aren't so wide or deep at the front that they cause pinching or chafing in the area where thigh meets groin. On the hack fixed I've got an old unisex Terry Ti Race saddle, but I can't use it for any real distance without getting saddle sores because the cut out is too big. It does look incredibly uncomfortable and hopefully puts thieves off, though. The race bikes have a more aggressive riding position and are a whole other kettle of fish. I'm still experimenting.

I know you said that your upper limit is £50 but I've found cheaper saddles to be false economy unless you are really lucky in finding one that fits. Having said that, the Ladies Gel Flow is on offer in all sorts of places (if you can stretch to an extra £1.10 you can have a blue one from On-One).

Where exactly is the discomfort? This makes a difference as to where you should start looking. If you've tilted the saddle down then I'm guessing it's the more sensitive areas that are suffering, so you want either pressure relief in the form of a cut-out or a softer nose. Looking at the saddle you've got I would think that the relatively rear positioning of the pressure relief isn't doing you any favours in the more head-down position on the road bike.

Having said that, tilting the saddle up to force more weight onto the sit bones can help. I've never found tilting the saddle down to be helpful.

If it's just one spot, you can try rotating the saddle the little -- there is no rule that says your saddle has to be pointing exactly straight forwards and backwards.

If it's any consolation, saddle choice seems to be something that a lot of women riders have trouble with.

Sam


----------



## ttcycle (2 May 2011)

I'm still searching for the magic formula to get a comfy saddle.

I thought I'd found the right one with the Bontrager saddle currently adorning the bike but for some reason recently it's just not been comfortable at all as the pressure is not pleasant. I must try and tweak it again to get it right.

Have SLR donna saddle, Ladyflow SLR, Specialized all no good...This saddle business is a very personal one and takes some time to get right..after years of riding, I am still not there!


----------



## Ravenbait (2 May 2011)

Globalti said:


> I use a Charge Knife, which looks, well.... uncomfortably skinny but actually it's the best saddle I've ever had, you simply don't notice it on long rides.



And is this a man's saddle, perchance?

It will be too narrow in the pelvis for a lady wishing to cover long distances.

Sam


----------



## Janeyb (2 May 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replies. It really is a difficult choice. Sam - you are correct that the discomfort is in .......ahem....more sensitive areas




. Oh I hope the boys aren't reading this but their problem if they do. Chafing / Skin soreness more than anything else...i.e. I don't have any discomfort on sitbone areas. I move around as much as possible on the bike but nothing seems to be helping. I guess as I am doing more miles more frequently it's going to happen but it's spoiling my riding so think I will up my budget and consider some other options. The difficulty is that I live in the wilds of Norfolk and finding a dealer that has the areseometer is impossible. I only have five weeks until my 50 mile event and after that we want to keep upping the mileage and try a couple of Sportives this year - so guess I'll have to bite the bullet and give something a go. The Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow seems to crop up alot in peoples recommendations and I met a lady out yesterday on her spanking new Boardman (yes...you can detect a hint of jealousy!) who had put the Selle on hers and loved it. Guess if I don't get on with it then someone else might so can hopefully sell it.

Thanks again for advice. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Ravenbait (2 May 2011)

Janeyb said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. It really is a difficult choice. Sam - you are correct that the discomfort is in .......ahem....more sensitive areas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the chaps around here are gentlemen, they will behave themselves and refrain from comment.

If the sensitive areas are to blame then I would recommend looking for something that takes the pressure off them. I recently bought a Selle Italia Diva, about which I've heard nothing but good things, although it is terribly expensive. I haven't had a chance to try it yet because I've had bronchitis for 5 weeks



.

Anyway. There is also the Terry range, which many people rate. As this has been something of an obsession of mine for the past gods know how long, I can report that ladies who have a less flexible back (or relaxed riding style) and more robust "bits" report success with more minimal pressure relief (including Brooks saddles, the very idea of which fills me with horror). A more flexible back tends to encourage a more aggressive riding position, and then the cut-out becomes more useful unless the sensitive area is considerably less sensitive. Sensitivity tends to be correlated with certain specifics of anatomy, and I'll be buggered if I'm going to discuss those in public because I am not in the mood for another thread derailed by inappropriate commentary. Do feel free to contact me by PM.

If you have a flexible lower back and a sensitive frontal area, the trick seems to be to find a saddle that allows you to have the sitbone area reasonably level while the front is either out of the way/neutral (upright riding style) or configured to give pressure relief with support (Terry Ti Race, Selle SMP). Because there will inevitably be some weight on the front, no matter how flexible your back, unless you're a contortionist with insanely strong abs, you need to make sure that any such weight is as minimal as possible and on the bone either side of... well. I'm sure you get the idea. The bit where it hurts. Make sure you distinguish between pressure and chafing, too. You might find that a saddle that has pressure-relief in the form of a channel or a softer gel area may still cause chafing, or else it might give you just the small amount of pressure relief you need without causing any other problems.

Be careful about how wide any cut-out is. If it's _too_ wide, you run the risk of putting too much pressure on the creases either side of the groin. The goal is to get most of the weight on the sit bones and the rest distributed across the bone cradle surrounding the softer areas. If you've got a stiff lower back and want an aggressive, head-down position then you're really going to struggle, I'm afraid.

I've ditched or passed on most of my unsuccessful saddles already, otherwise I'd offer to post you a couple to try them. All I've got left just now are a Planet X TT saddle, which is torture, and a men's Selle Italia SLR which I sat on for about two minutes before declaring it utterly unsuitable (in other words, both are practically new). The only other saddle I've got is due to be returned to its original owner.

Specialized may well be worth a go. You can measure your own sit bones thusly:

Get an A3 sheet of paper and a pencil. Put the former on the floor and sit on it so you are near to and parallel to one of the long edges. Bring your knees up to your chest and feel for your sit bones then mark where they are with the pencil. Now you can measure between the marks and you know what the effective width of saddle is that you need. Note that effective width isn't always what is quoted by manufacturers and you might want to look for something about 10mm wider if there is just one width measurement.

Sam


----------



## Fiona N (2 May 2011)

I'll second Sam's comments on the Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow - I really am reluctant to even try any other sort of saddle and have to fight the tendency to hoard them just in case they stop making them. Although this isn't a problem as there's always something in Selle Italia's range which suits me - I've probably used them for more than 350,000km over the last 29 years (I got my first in 1982).

Anyway the point of this post was to mention that, if I recall correctly, I have an old-ish Gel Flow in the garage. It was replaced by a red one on my mtb but is still in good condition, which is why I was hanging onto it (unless memory is failing and I've already lent it out). I'm happy to mail it for you to have a try out - and if it suits, I'm not in a hurry to get it back so it's fine if you want to use it for your long ride as well.

I'll just go check and then we can go from there 


Well I have now a grey/black Gel Flow in front of me. Would you like to PM me and we can make arrangements?


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2011)

I've heard (well I did try myself too  but decided that the shop was nearby to do it properly) that using playdoh you can sort of make your own cushion to try to measure you sit bones. From what I remember of the process in the shop it was best to wear leggings/cycle shorts (as opposed to the jeans I wore the first time) and that when you sat on the memory cushion thing, that my feet were slightly raised off the floor.

Then in addition to that measurement it depended on your riding style (upright as in sit up and beg vs low over the drops) to which size they recommended. I think if you sat up then you went up one size.


----------



## Janeyb (2 May 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I'll second Sam's comments on the Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow - I really am reluctant to even try any other sort of saddle and have to fight the tendency to hoard them just in case they stop making them. Although this isn't a problem as there's always something in Selle Italia's range which suits me - I've probably used them for more than 350,000km over the last 29 years (I got my first in 1982).
> 
> Anyway the point of this post was to mention that, if I recall correctly, I have an old-ish Gel Flow in the garage. It was replaced by a red one on my mtb but is still in good condition, which is why I was hanging onto it (unless memory is failing and I've already lent it out). I'm happy to mail it for you to have a try out - and if it suits, I'm not in a hurry to get it back so it's fine if you want to use it for your long ride as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the kind offer but my husband hit the nail on the head this evening - we're doing this bike ride for the BHF in memory of a friend who died from cardiomyopathy last September. Aged 43. So you never know the moment and hubbie said I should just spend some money and get a good saddle as riding is what I love. So (before I read your post) I ordered the Selle Diva Gel Flow. But thanks anyway. If I don't get on with it and sell it on I'll take you up on that kind offer. 

And thanks to everyone for taking the time and effort to reply. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Globalti (3 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> And is this a man's saddle, perchance?
> 
> It will be too narrow in the pelvis for a lady wishing to cover long distances.
> 
> Sam



Yes, but Theclaud recommended a Charge Ladle.

I read this post with interest because Mrs Gti has the same problem and is convinced a squidgy saddle is the way to go, rather than an anatomically correct saddle. 

....and don't assume women have the monopoly on sensitivity! Blokes also have the problem of a couple of testes and tight lycra and a saddle but happily Mother Nature gave them somewhere to take refuge up in the lower abdomen at times of stress.


----------



## Ravenbait (3 May 2011)

Globalti said:


> Yes, but Theclaud recommended a Charge Ladle.
> 
> I read this post with interest because Mrs Gti has the same problem and is convinced a squidgy saddle is the way to go, rather than an anatomically correct saddle.
> 
> ....and *don't assume women have the monopoly on sensitivity*! Blokes also have the problem of a couple of testes and tight lycra and a saddle but happily Mother Nature gave them somewhere to take refuge up in the lower abdomen at times of stress.



I didn't. My response was about width, that's all.

I'm just amused that the OP's request for ladies only was ignored within four posts and your recommendation was for a man's saddle, which wasn't clear from context. I have no doubt at all that men also suffer from sensitivity, although you'll have to forgive me for asserting that the particulars of that sensitivity are completely different, and I think it's great that you're interested, whether it's on behalf of your significant other or any other female cyclist you know. But as it's not clear from either your username or your profile that you are a man, I think it's only fair that you make that clear when responding with a recommendation to a thread that was labelled ladies only. Even if all the respondents are aware of it, there may be other women perusing the thread who are not.

I'm not trying to make a big deal out of this, but this is a pretty informative thread on a topic that's of considerable interest to female cyclists. Finding a saddle when you're female can be really difficult, as many of our experienced female cyclists will no doubt confirm. I wouldn't say that my Selle Italia is really comfy when a guy is asking about a numb penis, after all, particularly not if the OP had asked for men-only responses — that's just good manners.

Sam


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2011)

I'll not mention then that Mrs FF, (her of low/no lower back flexibilty), and much frontal sensitivity has found much relief via a charge Ladle on her Boardman hybrid.


----------



## Ravenbait (4 May 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'll not mention then that Mrs FF, (her of low/no lower back flexibilty), and much frontal sensitivity has found much relief via a charge Ladle on her Boardman hybrid.



The hybrid is fairly upright, though, no? I have an Inbred saddle on my mountain bike, and I have no end of trouble with sensitivity while riding. I was almost at the point of ordering one of those retrofitted Brooks jobs.

I'm quite happy to be corrected. I'm delighted, in fact, even if it does make things more complicated. It's always good to hear that there's another useful saddle out there worth trying.

Although I'll stick with my Selle Italia, thanks.


Sam


----------



## Baggy (4 May 2011)

Having worn out one of my trusty Terry tri-gels, I recently tried a Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow (not the Diva) and it was comfortable from the off so I'm about to stock up...


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> The hybrid is fairly upright, though, no? I have an Inbred saddle on my mountain bike, and I have no end of trouble with sensitivity while riding. I was almost at the point of ordering one of those retrofitted Brooks jobs.
> 
> I'm quite happy to be corrected. I'm delighted, in fact, even if it does make things more complicated. It's always good to hear that there's another useful saddle out there worth trying.
> 
> ...


Correct, we got it (Boardman) because she can be fairly upright as she can't really bend too much and a really stretched position would cause all sorts of undercarriage chaffing, so yes. But from the reviews at Wiggle it seems there are racier users too. At £20 it's worth a punt. As Globalti says, their mens saddles have a very good reputation for comfort, so one assumes somebody at Charge knows what they're doing.


----------



## buggi (4 May 2011)

Don't exclude the lads. they have the same trouble as us ladies and are wealth of info. 

the best advice i can offer is to get your sit bones measured and then get a saddle to fit your sit bones, and probably no more than 20mm wider than your sit bones, so that you have enough saddle to sit on, but not enough to chaff

i have a standard bontraguer that is 156mm and another saddle (can't think off the top of my head but i think it is a bonty also, but women's specific) that is 160mm. Both bought after having my sit bones measured. (i think i am about 150mm between the sit bones). i also had a fizik that was about 155mm. 

Surprisingly, the women's specific one isn't as comfy. it's got a bit of a square edge, whereas the standard one curves softer at the edges. 

The fizik was the comfiest, and it was a standard one, not women's specific. 

if you get one with a hole in the middle, expect your "best china" to get wet in the rain.


----------



## fimm (4 May 2011)

Another option (not a cheap one...) is the Adamo saddle . I've just put one on my Time Trial bike. It is taking a little getting used to, but I feel I am getting used to it (the whole bike is new to me, so it is a bit of a learning curve all over). I've only been out on it 4 - 5 times. 

It is set up to take all the pressure off the front and middle, err, "bits", because there isn't any saddle there! Instead, your weight goes on the sit bones and on the bones at the side of the sensitive area. (Does this make sense?)

I'm just mentioning it as another option in this useful thread. (Interestingly, they don't do women's specific saddles. They say that the differences between men and women are not significant when it comes to the fit of this saddle.)


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2011)

Something slightly different is the 'Rido' Saddle. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/saddles/product/r2-unisex-saddle-09-34727

http://road.cc/content/review/10738-rido-r2-saddle

Apparently a unisex saddle, my friend Phil has one on a road bike and rates it highly. 

I post it here because the fundamental idea seems sensible and worthy, but I can't help think that they're missing a very big trick here in not producing a truly women specific version.


----------



## Janeyb (5 May 2011)

Well.....the Selle Italia DIVA has arrived today. Looks fantastic. Let's hope it feels that way too! Fitting it later today and hoping to pop out later for a spin (although had a migraine this morning so may have to wait until tomorrow). Will keep you posted once I have done a couple of longer rides which I hope to do over the weekend.

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Ravenbait (5 May 2011)

fimm said:


> Another option (not a cheap one...) is the Adamo saddle . I've just put one on my Time Trial bike. It is taking a little getting used to, but I feel I am getting used to it (the whole bike is new to me, so it is a bit of a learning curve all over). I've only been out on it 4 - 5 times.



That's the most expensive saddle I've ever seen!

Sam


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> That's the most expensive saddle I've ever seen!



Not seen this then - £530.94, don't forget the 94p, for a saddle. Gasp!

http://www.brooksengland.com/en/Sho...ed+Editions&prod=Swallow+Limited+Edition+2007


----------



## Bluebell72 (5 May 2011)

I am going to do the arseometer  test on kitchen foil on the stairs (as suggested elsewhere).

Janey, did you also look at your shorts?
When I bought a new pair, I could immediately feel that the gel padding in my old ones had gone pancake-thin.
A much easier ride.

And how much chamois cream are you using? I swear by Vaseline Intensive Rescue Cream (moisture lock) its about a fiver for a tub 250ml, at Tesco/Sainsbury.
I put on a dollop, rather than a smear, each 'side' and everything is fine. On a long ride, of 50 miles+ I check and re-apply, maybe at the lunch stop.

Initailly, I think I was being too sparing, and it wasn't just soreness that I experienced, but a kind of friction tear in the skin. Very painful, and not good for riding the next day.


----------



## fimm (5 May 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> That's the most expensive saddle I've ever seen!
> 
> Sam



I think I paid about £80 for mine - I did get the cheapest one I could! That's comparable with selle and brooks saddles I think?


----------



## Janeyb (6 May 2011)

Just a quick update. Quick 30 mile tester ride tonight. OMG what a difference. Could actually feel my sitbones for the first time ever. No chaffing. Very very happy with the Selle Italia Diva gel flow. Worth every penny so far. Thank you all for the advice and persuading me to spend a little more.


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2011)

Bumpetty-bump!

My Specialized Ruby saddle collapsed at the weekend (right - get the gags out of the way quickly, and we can continue the discussion). I'm not going to buy another one, even though it was comfy, light, and looked good, because is just isn't very well made for the money. I've been toying with the idea of a Selle Italia Diva Gel Flow, but I can't quite bring myself to buy it. It has pink embroidery on and says "Diva" on it, FFS. Another tenner or so would get me the SLK Lady Gel Flow (OK, it's called "lady", but it doesn't have it written on the saddle, and it's a bit lighter). Has anyone tried one of these? Because the Diva is so popular, I can't seem to find any reviews for the SLK.


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2011)

User13710 said:


> Claud, my new bike (did you know I had a new one  ?) has a Selle Italia saddle that says 'Dama' on the nose and 'Flow' on the back, and has the slot in the middle. It seems very comfortable so far (over 45- and 75-mile rides), touch wood. OMG I can't believe I just said that  .



You have a new bike?????



Dama is a bit of Orbea branding, innit?


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2011)

I tried that saddle and it was expensive and not very comfy - the top layer came off quite quickly after a couple of 20 mile rides- it feels very long in the nose and I personally found the Spesh more comfy. I do have it somewhere, you are more than welcome to trial it and if you like it buy it but if you're happy with the Spesh stick with it.

Yes the diva thing is a tad annoying!!


I still struggle to find a decent saddle that fits.


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2011)

My ample behind likes Bontrager saddles quite a lot - I had one of these on the nicked bike which I liked a lot 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bontrager...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item415e5dc83b 


I have one of these on my road bike which is comfy (to be fair, only done 40 miles as a max)

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/25393/4ZA-Stratos-Ladies-Saddle-White/

Do you have a Specialized BG fit place nearby? Maybe get them to measure your sit bones?


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2011)

Just double checked and that isn't the one I have - will have to dig it out and see what it is!!


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2011)

The Bontrager that Vickster linked to wasn't too bad - was comfy for a while and then stopped - I think I need to re-look at my set ups.


----------



## theclaud (20 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Just double checked and that isn't the one I have - will have to dig it out and see what it is!!



This is the SLK...


----------



## MissTillyFlop (20 Oct 2011)

Janeyb said:


> I know there are several posts on the forum about this topic but not much recently so just wondered if any of the ladies have some new saddle advice to offer. Yes. I know it's a very personal decision but it's a minefield trying to choose. So here's my problem - gentlemen do not proceed beyond this point - LADIES ONLY QUERY.
> I'm upping the miles more now doing around 70 a week including a weekend ride of 30. Doing a charity 50 miler in June. Last few rides have resulted in chafing. I wear good quality bibs, use chamois cream and have even tried tilting saddle nose down slightly. Still no better. So any ladies got thoughts on a good saddle? Budget up to around £50 max.



I have the one that came with my bike - a Specialized Lithia Comp. I'm not going to say I don't get sore, but I find it a lot more comfy than saddles on my previous bikes.

The other benefit is that I have very chunky thighs and they tend to rub on the outside of wider saddles, never had that problem with this one.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2011)

Bumpetty bump, just for Giles.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2011)

I decided I didn't like the open cut-out of the SLK so I ordered the SLR in the end:







I would have it already if they hadn't sent me the men's version by mistake. Which was not only disappointing after I pedalled eagerly to the post office depot, but additionally galling as it is a better looking saddle due to the absence of stupid pink girly logos. I toyed impatiently with the idea keeping it, but did the sensible thing in the end and sent it back for the swap, so I'm still waiting. pink or no pink, the quality of the saddles is a whole league above the Spesh ones, and I'm already pleased I went for it before I've even ridden the thing. If Mrs Giles's new saddle requirement is not urgent, watch this space for news of the SLR...


----------



## GilesM (4 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> If Mrs Giles's new saddle requirement is not urgent, watch this space for news of the SLR...



That one looks good, and although Mrs Giles is not girly girly, she will be impressed by the pink logo thingy. Not too urgent, so I'd appreciate a TC test report, current saddle has a rip that will never get better and it was what came on the bike, and we're putting the bike through a weight loss programme as bits need replacing, saddle and seatpin are next on the list.


----------



## theclaud (8 Nov 2011)

Arrived today  but I was already too late for work to put it on. Weighs nothing, nicely made and looks good apart from the "Lady" logo on the nose. The other motif at the back isn't so bad, apart from being pink. Will test tomorrow over about 20 miles if it's not raining, and it will get a longer ride on the FNRttC this weekend...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Nov 2011)

TC - your photo-me-jig isn't loading properly.

I'm wondering if it's the same as the one I got- forget what it's called - I'm on the other side of the world so can't check.

Let me know how you get on with it.

My cyclist credentials are safe - I have been to an obscure cycling shop already and had a warm feeling seeing other road cyclists and commuters (a rare thing over here)

I think mine is the SLR - google search sort of tells me so...

I hate that swirly pink weirdness and the logo - why on earth put that crap on it - the men's version looks tons better.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Arrived today  but I was already too late for work to put it on. Weighs nothing, nicely made and looks good apart from the "Lady" logo on the nose. The other motif at the back isn't so bad, apart from being pink. Will test tomorrow over about 20 miles if it's not raining, and it will get a longer ride on the FNRttC this weekend...




I think they do a rare special edition version, on which the logo says, "Beer-swilling Radical Feminist" on it.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Nov 2011)

Glad this thread's made a reappearance as I missed it first time around. 

I've got the same as TMN - the Orbea version if the Selle Italia and while there's no chafing, there is a lot of soreness up front the following day, especially if I spend a lot of time on the drops (which I do). Riding it two days in a row is a tears-in-my-eyes nightmare. 

Alas, a new saddle is way off budget at the moment so I'll try the suggestion of tipping the nose up to see if that helps.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Nov 2011)

Jo have you tried moving it forward on the rails? try this before tilting the actual nose of the saddle. See if it helps.


----------



## theclaud (9 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> I think they do a rare special edition version, on which the logo says, "Beer-swilling Radical Feminist" on it.



Excellent - I'll keep an eye out for that. And if I see one that says "Ridiculous Old Lush", I'll let you know.


----------



## theclaud (9 Nov 2011)

Pissing with rain here today so the new saddle is at home on the shiny bike, as yet unridden . Looks nice though.


----------



## theclaud (10 Nov 2011)

Well I haven't done any serious miles on it yet but I'm chuffed thus far (although sadly it doesn't look like the "Lady" logo peels off). I reckon it looks nice:








The leather texture/finish is good to sit on - you neither slide about or cling to it - and the quality of the stitching etc is good. It's a fairly firm saddle considering that they bang on so much about gel, but I prefer that to a squidgy one.




Following Giles's astute anatomical observations - it's all about the cut-out, and there's quite simply nothing to cause any unwanted pressure, whilst being plenty of support in the width of the saddle, where needed for the sit-bones.




The nose is slender but not flimsy. It's light and lean - leaner than the Diva. Which I suppose is what you are paying for:







Now all I need to do is write to Selle Italia and put a stop to all this pink nonsense...


----------



## theclaud (28 Nov 2011)

Bumpetty-bump!

I've done a fair few miles on the SLR now, and am pretty happy with it. It's a firm saddle - you don't really notice any "gel" effect - but the shape seems very well designed for comfort. I realise now that the Spesh Ruby was quite flexy in comparison, although it failed along the bit that flexes. I've had to tilt it a little further forwards than my other saddles, which I usually run almost level, and that has sorted out any early comfort niggles - whether that suits other people will depend a bit on riding style, I guess.

Naturally I have blacked out all the absurd swirly pink things, and written to Selle Italia to tell them off, but I will stick with this one, I think.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2011)

So... Selle Italia sales reps agree that the logos on their women's saddles look shite, and won't be seen riding them. Still, prompt and friendly response.

_First of all thank you for the preference accorded to Selle Italia Products._
_I passed your interesting comments to the marketing dept._

_In the other side I can tell you that I rode (I am a male rider) one SLR Lady Black because very comfortable for my anatomy, blackening out cosmetics !!!_
_I wish you enjoy many miles on your saddle …_

_Thanks and kind regards_

_*Paolo Simionato*Sales Manager_


----------



## Shadow (1 Dec 2011)

At the risk of incurring your wrath TC, what is the problem with a little pink detailing? Or a little swirly detailing? I think the pink is quite tasteful, I'm quite fond of pink.
And anyway, nobody will see it when you are riding the bike!!


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2011)

1629316 said:


> *Only coz he is not a gurl**. Have you also written to Brooks about the ludicrous old lush limited edition
> 
> * limited edition Crank spelling


 
Shouldn't men who are confident about their sexuality be blasé about pink stuff? Anyway, he can't possibly be any more mortified by it than I am, so I don't buy the excuse.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2011)

Shadow said:


> At the risk of incurring your wrath TC, what is the problem with a little pink detailing? Or a little swirly detailing? I think the pink is quite tasteful, I'm quite fond of pink.
> And anyway, nobody will see it when you are riding the bike!!


 
Easyforyoutosay - no-one's targetting this patronising nonsense at you. I'd be more relaxed about it if it were optional - Charge do a version of the Ladle with some swirly funny-coloured crap on it, but you can choose a plain one instead. But there's nothing to stop you getting one, now that we have established that they can be comfortable for men...


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2012)

Bumpetty-bump, for anyone who's still interested. Despite previous good reviews, I might not take the Selle SLR on the LonJOG. I haven't been doing a lot of miles lately, and probably haven't done much more than 80 at a time on this saddle, but my unscientific observation is that it might be a 60-mile saddle. The big cutout thing is essentially a trade-off - by which I mean that it's the saddle you want while you are pedalling, but not the saddle you want your weight on after the charms of pedalling have worn off. I'm toying with getting another Ruby. I'll just shut my eyes when the bank statement comes through.


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2012)

1832659 said:


> I'm planning on taking two saddles for LonJog as that is my major concern for having a miserable time and I reckon a change might be a rest.


 
That, Adrian, seems like a good idea.


----------

